# Feeding while on vacation



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

So question. I do not have an automatic feeder but am going on vacation for 5 days and was wondering if there was any option besides an automatic feeder. The ones at my LFS are about 30 bucks so if there is anyting cheaper that woudl be great. All my fish eat pellet of flake food.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your fish will be fine for 5 days of no feeding.I've left mine for 9.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Your fish will be fine for 5 days of no feeding.I've left mine for 9.


Agreed


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh wow ok Ill probaly just clip an alage sheet in there then all of them are omnivores cept for the dartfish.


----------



## fripclaksid (Aug 24, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Your fish will be fine for 5 days of no feeding.I've left mine for 9.


depends on the fish. But if you have decent sized fish and they have fatty reserves built up it can be done. But constant eaters like anthias are not recommended to get more than a day without food


----------

